# hello and lake info



## annamichelle (Aug 7, 2012)

hi everyone
this is my first post but have enjoyed reading others they are very informative
anyway my husband and i are hoping to move to italy in the next handful of years
we are looking for info about verbania on lake maggiore or omegna at lake orta
things like transportation cost english speakers? we plan to visit there again next
spring thanks so much annamichelle


----------



## pudd 2 (Dec 10, 2008)

annamichelle said:


> hi everyone
> this is my first post but have enjoyed reading others they are very informative
> anyway my husband and i are hoping to move to italy in the next handful of years
> we are looking for info about verbania on lake maggiore or omegna at lake orta
> ...


enjoy the lakes for what they are dont do tomuch reserch ie transport charges lay back and enjoy be italian thinking dont worry about expat english speaking comunitys go with the flow and enjoy its a wonderful part of italy and dont foget lake garda


----------



## annamichelle (Aug 7, 2012)

thanks pudd2 for your response
i understand your point to just chill and enjoy but still having a working knowledge of an area you would like to like in is helpful and yes i agree about lake garda having been there many times but maggiore seems easier to navigate w/o a car and that is our thought 
thanks again for your response
annamichelle


----------

